# Grilled Oysters



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I made this on the Saturday over Memorial weekend. One of Emeril's recipes. They came out great. Per the directions you mix the ingredients, form them into a log and freeze them. Talk abut convenient when it came time to cook it them. You just cut a quarter inch off the log. When it melts the garlic, onions and parsley stay atop the oyster. 

Ingredients
10 tablespoons softened unsalted butter
2 tablespoons finely grated Parmigiano-Reggiano
2 tablespoons minced parsley leaves
1 tablespoon lemon juice
2 teaspoons minced garlic
1 teaspoon minced fresh chives
1/2 teaspoon hot sauce, optional
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
24 shucked oysters, half of each shell reserved and washed


Directions

In a bowl combine all ingredients except the oysters and mix thoroughly to combine. Transfer butter mixture to a piece of plastic wrap and roll up to form a tight log and freeze until firm.

Preheat a grill to high.

Place the washed oyster shells on a baking sheet and top each shell with 1 oyster. Remove the butter from the freezer and unwrap. Slice the butter into 24 rounds and place 1 round on top of each oyster. Place the oysters on the preheated grill and cook until the oysters are just cooked through, curled around the edges and the butter is melted and bubbly, 4 to 6 minutes.

Serve immediately.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Heck yea. They look pretty dam tasty.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

That looks good chef Matt have a great weekend bud.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice job on the butter log. Try mincing your own Garlic instead of jarred. Just smash it and use the blade of the knife at a 45 degree angle then fine chop. 

How did the brick taste ? lol


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Shoot man, I'm hungry. Thanks for sharing.


----------

